# 1918 Indian board tracker....OH MY!



## mickeyc (Mar 29, 2021)

Beautiful 26" KuStOm Roadmaster / 1918 Indian Board Tracker -...
					

Up for sale is a Beautiful "CUSTOM" 26" Roadmaster Luxury Liner Bicycle - Resembling a 1918 Indian Board Tracker Motorcycle. This 1998 Roadmaster Luxury Liner reproduction has been crafted with the...



					detroit.craigslist.org


----------



## Cooper S. (Mar 29, 2021)

Well it definitely says Indian on the side


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Mar 30, 2021)

That is a cool ride...


----------



## 1motime (Mar 30, 2021)

Uhhh. Ok. If that is the look the price is fair. Why do people take photos and say "by the way the light or whatever is not included "  change the price or unbolt it.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Mar 30, 2021)

Is the shifter used to change your mind?  Maybe I need a cardboard cutout for a motor.  Do I add feathers?  Where does the squaw go?


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Mar 30, 2021)

I still love it.


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Mar 31, 2021)

I am sure you all think I am crazy but I just bought the bike. Thanks Mickey C for the lead.


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Mar 31, 2021)

Will be a great riding bike in the Coronado 4th of July parade!


----------



## 1motime (Mar 31, 2021)

Have fun in the summer sun!


----------



## tacochris (Mar 31, 2021)

Escondido Deluxe Hornet said:


> I am sure you all think I am crazy but I just bought the bike. Thanks Mickey C for the lead.



I get called crazy all the time for loving the junky bikes i love....if thats what blows up your skirt then do you buddy!


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Apr 14, 2021)

Here is the latest photo after putting it back together and adding my own touches


----------



## 1motime (Apr 14, 2021)

That is cool!  How does it ride?


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Apr 14, 2021)

Rides really good.


----------

